# Eclipse CD8053 not reading CD's well



## Stasiu (Nov 16, 2005)

My HU has not beed reading CD's consistently for a long time. I have to fight with it to get it to start playing CD's, inserting them many times before it starts playing them. When it doesn't read them off the bat it gives me an error, but can't recall it off the top of my head. I'm using it now through the auxiliarly input. I've heard that is not an uncommon problem with these units. Anyone have any idea what's involved in the fix?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Pressing reset has solved this a few times on my 8054. Wipes out all settings though, so be prepared.


----------



## Stasiu (Nov 16, 2005)

how do you reset it?


----------



## Stasiu (Nov 16, 2005)

Found it, thanks for the heads up. I'll give it a try later today. If anyone knows any info on what's involved in the manual repair, feel free to to send me some info. Thanks


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

How'd this turn out for you? Mine had this problem for awhile and finally stopped playing them altogether.


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

No luck for me ...


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Take off the top plate on the deck and get yourself a q-tip and wet it down with rubbing alcohol. Very gently wipe the laser lens a few times and blow on the lens to dry it. I've done this on a few Eclipse decks that threw the error code 3 and all were fixed after doing this. 

I hope it works for you.


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmmm, sounds like a good idea to try. I never saw an error code anywhere but maybe I'll discover something else in there too. Have to take it out when I get less busy and see what happens ,,, thanks for the tip.


----------

